# Willow's Journal



## Mistycrow (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to Willow's Journal. I hope to get some good pictures of her soon. Willow is a two month old female I got oh, about 6 days ago... yea, October 4th 2011. Story is I got her from a older teenager who put an ad up on craigslist.com saying he had three. One was already gone and she was the one out of the two there that let me pick her up. I don't think the kid knew how to properly cage and care for rabbits... He had them out in the rain in an all wire cage. (I do hope he brought them in when it rained but no guarantees.) Some pellets and lawn grass. The other one there (wish I could have brought home both but no room) was very skittish. Do hope he (he looked like a male, I didn't check) found a nice home. Brought her home and gave her some pellets and some carrots. Seeing as she didn't have any issues with the carrots I went to the store and bought Kale and more carrots. She just LOVES the Kale, can't get enough of it. Going to get some collard greens since I can get tons more for cheap. She got some cabbage but didn't seem AS MUCH a fan as she is for Kale. The greener the better I betcha is the key. She loves to wander around on my desk. Mess with my stand up mic. At first my desk was all messy and had a bunch of random things on it. She tried to eat the sea monkey food, packet and all. Got my desk all cleared off now so it's a bit more bunny friendly. I did let her loose in my bedroom a couple times (Molly the dog was locked out since she'd want to eat the rabbit) with only one small mess. I am working on getting her potty trained. Just need to get the potty box. It's actually a corner box. I'm gonna try that out and see how it works. It's a large one I had when I had ferrets. So I'm sure it's plenty big for her, especially since she's so small now. The only issue I have now is rearranging the cage to fit said potty box. She has this kind of oval shaped igloo and it takes up a third of the cage... ok little less than a third of the cage but it goes to both corners. So that said I need to make her a new nest box or something for her to be able to hide away in that fits in one corner so I can put the potty box in the other... OR I can make a hay basket and put that above the potty box. But I don't really like that idea too much. It's AN idea still though. I don't have much money. I have a cushion enough for like vet bills but yea... So I like to try to make stuff if I can. Things I still plan to get for Willow are a harness and a towel of some sort. Like a dish rag from the dollar tree. Dollar tree cause they are cheap and if she tears it up I can get another fir just a buck! I'm sure she'll use it in her nesting area. Let's see what else. Oh! More about bun bun. She's half lop, half dwarf. I think she's part (if minimal) Spot. Here's a video of her:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VO-MmImlBc[/ame]

My roommate put her on top of her igloo today. It dawned on her she can get up there herself. Now she's hopping off and on a lot. hehehe silly rabbit.

Feel free to post comments. I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Mistycrow (Oct 11, 2011)

Willow and I took a nice trip on the bus today over to a friend's place to have her sexed. My friend used to breed rabbits when she was younger so I figured she'd have a better idea of what gender Willow is. And she did! She took a good look and we found out that Willow is in fact a boy! Which is just perfect cause he was named after a male character.  I have a little boy! So happy. I'm ok with either gender and named him Willow as the name could go for female or male just in case I was wrong and later we found he was a boy. But yea. I'm gonna let him keep his male parts since I don't plan on him having any contact with other rabbits and I don't see any issue with it. If he turns into a little hornbun, so be it. lol Not gonna unless absolutely necessary. But he's so tiny now, no way to know until he gets MUCH older if there will be an issue. So... What else. OH! I got him his corner potty and emptied his cage of all bedding and set it up with a towel on the bottom and bedding and some already used bedding in hit potty. Managed to figure out how he can keep his igloo in there. hehehe He's resting on top of it now.  So, potty training start now! Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mistycrow (Oct 12, 2011)

Breakthrough in family bonding. Decided to have a leap of faith that my dog doesn't have just food on the mind and decided to bring her in, closely monitored, for bunny run around the room time. She did FANTASTIC. At first she wanted to pin him down and play with him like she did when I had ferrets. A quick and stern NO was all it took to tell her he's not the type of animal you can do that to. There was a couple nips when he was acting all crazy running around the room. After a couple corrections she learned how to act around him. She mostly sniffed his butt and licked him. She licks everyone. lol Such a licker. Seems I get all the licks. Molly and Willow both. Excellent. I feel much better knowing I don't have to lock her out during bunny out time.


----------



## Mistycrow (Oct 16, 2011)

Auntie River gave Willow a harness the other day. Took him on a walk yesterday outside with Molly. It went fantastic. He was popular among the neighbors, kids and adults alike. He spent most of his time eating. Glad I can take him outside for some fresh air now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like Willow had a rough start in life. Now he has a proper slave to tend to his wishes and spoil him rotten. I look forward to pictures.

My dogs get along well with the rabbits, they pretty much ignore each other.


----------



## Mistycrow (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh yea I'd love to get some pictures but my camera phone sucks in the lighting of the apartment. I did get some video and will be working on getting that uploaded and on here shortly... maybe even this morning. I wish I could find my other camera. I moved and now I have no idea where it is. I might not have brought it with me... it might still be at my mother's. Hmm... Anyways... Willow is getting bigger with every passing week. He's like twice the size he was, I swear. Been taking him on walks with the dog. He loves it! Especially when I put him on the extendo-leash. He's doing pretty good about following me. He is such a begger for attention. I'll have him out on the back of the sofa and he'd be all licking my hand and headbutting it, putting his head under my hand and pushing up. Hmm I wonder if he wants his head pet when he does that? lol He licks me a lot and nibbles. Kinda hurts but he doesn't do it much. Just when he's like majorally wanting to groom me. today was a good day for him. I got him some more hay and a large Ka-bob - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4191236 . Put a chew, salt lick and carrots on there for him. Wish I had some kale, but we ran out and I won't be able to go get some more until the first. He's getting used to me grooming him a little. He hates when i touch his nails with the comb though. I try not to but.. it happens. He's so clean. I took him for a walk and it had rained earlier that day and he got a little muddy. Came back in and after about 30 mins of grooming he was all white again. haha Well, more about him later! Hmm... he's on my desk now trying to gnaw on the tape dispenser... strange bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup update! Been meaning to for a while but kept getting sidetracked with my videogames and whatnot when I get the idea to... Ok, so I promised pictures:






















He has outgrown his harness, has a nice round tummy now. I think a bit too round. haha So I'm gonna get him another harness as soon as I can because he is going nutts being all cooped up in his cage. The house isn't exactly bunny proof and can't be so I can't just let him loose. That harness was the only way for him to get exercise. Can't believe he's gotten so big. I don't think he'll be a dwarf rabbit. He's now 3 and a half months old. Still getting his kale, gets some herbs every now and again, carrots sometimes. But he's going through his food all to rapidly. He digs in the food dish making a mess and wasting a lot of food cause then he goes near the food dish.


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm the pics are really big. Oh well


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you room for a 3 ft by 3 ft xpen? Willow would really like the extra space.


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 24, 2011)

No I don't...


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's see now, you're giving him cabbage [causes gas], keeping him in a very restrictive cage, & don't plan to neuter him even though he'd be expected to live several years longer if you did. Not exactly an ideal situation, is it?


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 24, 2011)

Firstly I only gave him cabbage once in his life so far and now that I know it gives gas I shall never do it twice. I said I had no plan to nueter him unless came a need. I saw nowhere that it would increase lifespan. Also I looked up to see how big the cage should be before getting him and it said 4 times the size of an adult rabbit which that cage is moreso. I give him lots of walks outside a well. I'm sorry if I do not go to the extremes to have a room for jbust the rabbit like most people. But one thing is for certain, I will not be scolded in my own blog thread. Want to talk to me about the care of my rabbit. Send me a message privately.


----------



## flagrl (Nov 25, 2011)

i am sure your rabbit loves his home he looks so cute and like he is not being neglected and did i say cute  not everyone can give a whole room to a rabbit. mine has run over my room, he drives me crazy sometimes, but in a few months he might not and be confined to his cage alot if i have to move up with my mother. ive seen those cages and they are spacious. have fun with your bunny and post pics when you can


----------



## flagrl (Nov 25, 2011)

i am sure your rabbit loves his home he looks so cute and like he is not being neglected and did i say cute  not everyone can give a whole room to a rabbit. mine has run over my room, he drives me crazy sometimes, but in a few months he might not and be confined to his cage alot if i have to move up with my mother. ive seen those cages and they are spacious. have fun with your bunny and post pics when you can


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Mistycrow wrote:*


> he is going nutts being all cooped up in his cage. The house isn't exactly bunny proof and can't be so I can't just let him loose.


:lalalala: Can he make 3 consecutive hops, the hare minimum?


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 25, 2011)

yes


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *Mistycrow wrote:*
> 
> 
> > he is going nutts being all cooped up in his cage. The house isn't exactly bunny proof and can't be so I can't just let him loose.
> ...



_Allthe forumasks of its members is for all posts to be polite, family-oriented, non-confrontational and non-judgmental. We are a very happy forum and would like to keep it that way!_ 

Depend on what you read, some recommendations are that the cage be large enough for the rabbit to stretch out in. My flemish can make it across my living room in three consecutive hops!


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I was planning on getting him a bigger cage anyways... I have this old one I used to use outside for the ferrets during the spring and summer on sunny days. It's been sitting on the back porch since autumn of last year I think and I didn't bring it with me when I moved (mother's porch) so I decided since I am getting bugged about my cage that I might as well go get it. Had to take it on the bus as my mom's roommate's van's tires got slashed. It's heavier than i remember it being and it was an 8 block walk or so to the bus stop and another block home from getting off. My fingers are sore. Anyways... It's like 3 times the size of his old cage and a pain to get where i put it. lol Well, here it is:











Don't worry there's padding on the bottom. Gonna get a sheet of hard plastic or linoleum or something about the first of the month. Finally he can binky in his cage without bouncing off the walls. lol


----------



## Viola (Nov 27, 2011)

What a cutie! I am amazed at the rabbit/dog bonding, I had a rescue Kelvin cross shepherd growing up, she would basically want to eat anything smaller than her, guinea pigs, children, small dogs. You had to put the leash on your belt or she would dislocate your arm. Did you take your dog to obedience school? How easy were they to train?


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, no obedience school. I ued "the perfect dog" dvd and collar. She is a ppl pleaser so she was very eager to do the right thing and learned quick.


----------



## Viola (Nov 27, 2011)

That's really interesting. Clever dog! Ours flunked obedience schools, like, all of them. Tragic past, I think, touch of the crazy.


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 27, 2011)

ah yea, my dog was abused and neglected and still has some habits I can't seem to break. She seems to not want to go to the bathroom outside 100% of the time. She was very good for 2 years then recently she started doing it again. I'm thinking about calling the vet or taking her in and see if there's anything medically wrong or if the vet would be able to suggest something.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Your rabbit is very beautiful and about the dog not going outside have you tried puppy training pads in the home then day by day move it out slowly. That worked with our dogs! Well best of luck!


----------



## Mistycrow (Nov 27, 2011)

Well she always goes in the bathroom if she doesn't go outside. The only place she does that... Trying to just keep the bathroom door closed but my roommate leaves it open.


----------



## Mistycrow (Dec 7, 2011)

So I finally ran to Home Depot and got plastic mats to put on the bottom of Willow's cage.


----------



## Mistycrow (Dec 13, 2011)

YAY! Willow got his first nail trimming done with no quick clips! I was so afraid he'd kick and I'd clip his whole nail off. He did pretty good. Took a while cause he didn't want to give me those back legs but I finally got him to stay on his back long enough for me to get one leg... then let him up for a bit until he was ready to lay still again and got the other. I didn't cut them very short which means I'll have to do this again soon but at least I didn't clip too far down, as I said. Much easier when I was clipping ferrets. Give them a bit of oil on their tummy and they stay still for hours licking it off. If only I could do that with Willow. lol

Oh, also there is no way he's a dwarf... He's 3 months and already getting so big. Much bigger than an adult dwarf. I've seen 6 months his size. So glad I went and got that bigger cage from mom's. Took him for a walk today, just me and him. Molly was at the vet getting a thorough exam done so I took this time to get some one on one time with the bun bun. He enjoyed it. I didn't make it too terribly long cause of how cold it is. It's about -1C or about 31F right now... It was a few degrees warmer when we went out. Oh, I dunno if i said it before but I also got him his own extendable leash so he could binky and not be restricted by a short leash. I'll get some more pictures up here soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Extendable leash is a great idea.


----------

